# 5 gallon gas cans at tsc



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I couldn't find a place to put this..

BUT, a few weeks ago..a poster said TSC had 5 gallon gas cans on sale..I checked here, they weren't.
Today, they were---I bought 2 for $8 each..and I know that's a great price for this location.

Maybe your TSC has them on sale.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!
I'll check it out but don't have high hopes as our local store doesn't seem to ever have the sale items.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good deal if they are still that cheap.
We don't store much gas,just for mowers mainly ,but with gas cans this may be possible to store a little more for emergency.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Speaking of Plastic Gas Cans*

If you garage sale ...... the galllon size plastic gas cans come up frequently ..... @ 50 cents to $1 a piece ...... something to keep in mind, the pour spouts and air vent caps are usually the same for the 5 gallon size cans ....... buy replacements in the store and pay $3-$4 eazy


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Good deal if they are still that cheap.
> We don't store much gas,just for mowers mainly ,but with gas cans this may be possible to store a little more for emergency.


I checked at Kmaart--their 5 gallon cans were 16.99!!

I may get more from TSC...I really look for great deals on anything other than Blitz...and these are not blitz...even my dh said he threw away a blitz gas can!!! They pour onto the floor if your lucky and usually get your shoes.

I read reviews and they were really bad on Blitz...at a flea market barn today, there was a table with about 4 Blitz...and we know why!!!!:2thumb:


----------

